# a rudy appreciation thread



## moonchu (Jul 19, 2014)

so rudy today decided to wear one of my custom designs, and i felt something towards this little pixel-comprised kitty that would be embarrassing to admit. then i realized, i have loads of sweet pictures of rudy and i thought i would share. hopefully others have the same adoration towards this little villager as i do.


       
(a little dark, but he's wearing my cardigan design. his fur makes it look like it has sleeves.)


----------



## Pirate (Jul 19, 2014)

w/e.


----------



## MoeTheCatFan999 (Jul 19, 2014)

I never had him, but these pictures make him look like an awesome kitty! I never had any of the jocks mention friends like that though. I have two jocks.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jul 19, 2014)

:OOO I've been waiting for this type of thread to appear

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here's a pic of him


----------



## moonchu (Jul 19, 2014)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> :OOO I've been waiting for this type of thread to appear
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Here's a pic of him



yaaas that is adorable! i can't wait until i get a bench.


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 19, 2014)

Rudy is one of the most amazing villagers ever. <33 It's nice to see a lot of love for him.


He hosted my birthday in an old town. c:


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jul 19, 2014)

I have Rudy...he's just a sweetheart ahh ; u ;  I love him so much ♥


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jul 19, 2014)

Here's another 




That made face <3


----------



## Lauren (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh my! That kitty is super duper cute!! 

Great shots by the way!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh, I love Rudy! I had him in an old town. He was my absolute favorite. 










^^His face cracked me up!

I miss him


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jul 19, 2014)

X2k5a7y said:


> Oh, I love Rudy! I had him in an old town. He was my absolute favorite.
> 
> View attachment 56927
> 
> ...


Hope you can get him back


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jul 19, 2014)

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Hope you can get him back



Thanks. I'm sure I will someday.


----------



## moonchu (Jul 19, 2014)

i hardcore _love_ these screen caps, guys. ❤
and i, too, hope you can get him back mayor x2k5a7y.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jul 19, 2014)

Here's my Rudy taking a breather from his very strenuous exercise routine just to have a chat.He's my favorite jock in the game.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jul 19, 2014)

captain_katie said:


> i, too, hope you can get him back mayor x2k5a7y.



Thanks. I will someday. Right now, however, I have Tank.
I wonder if there are sub-personalities. Like Rudy is a jock, but he doesn't seem like one completely, like some of the other jocks...It'd be interesting.


----------



## AidenTheGamer (Jul 19, 2014)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Here's another
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ermahgerd what did you say to him and did he get mad afterwords?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jul 19, 2014)

AidenNook said:


> Ermahgerd what did you say to him and did he get mad afterwords?



After talking to him 15 times and he was thinking he asked me "are you surprised buddy that I'm using my brain?" Then I said yes xD


----------



## moonchu (Jul 19, 2014)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> After talking to him 15 times and he was thinking he asked me "are you surprised buddy that I'm using my brain?" Then I said yes xD



LOLOLOL one time he asked me to help him cheat on a math problem with lolly. . . i did. 
lolly got hella pissed haha


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 19, 2014)

Rudy is almost as fab as Bob.

I'll be sendin' some pics soon.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jul 20, 2014)

Rudy needs more love


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 20, 2014)

^ YES. I mean Kid Cat is cool but Rudy will forever be the best jock kitty. ;n; I wish they didn't switch tiers.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jul 20, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> ^ YES. I mean Kid Cat is cool but Rudy will forever be the best jock kitty. ;n; I wish they didn't switch tiers.



I agree. That cat with a big smile is better then a helmet cat


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jul 20, 2014)

Pear?I was thinking more like ChapStick....


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jul 20, 2014)

I got the same shout only with cherries


----------



## mortimae (Jul 20, 2014)

Rudy was my favourite villager when I first started my game, and he's my last remaining starter. ;w; Sweet kitty.


----------



## spCrossing (Jul 20, 2014)

Best jock cat ever.


----------



## moonchu (Jul 20, 2014)

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 56982
> 
> View attachment 56983
> 
> ...




LOLOLOL WHAT. WHAT. i've never had this scenario happen before, i need it to.

edit: and he looks just so proud of himself.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Jul 20, 2014)

I love my Rudyboo ^^ glad he's being appreciated <3


----------



## AidenTheGamer (Jul 20, 2014)

Bump


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Jul 20, 2014)

I want him on my second town I'm starting soon. He's so cute! I don't usually like jocks, but he's adorable. Pairing him with Lolly.


----------



## Ebony Claws (Jul 20, 2014)

I love all the kitties :>
Would be alright with Rudy moving in a second town. He's not a dreamie or anything, but he's definitely adorable. 
Somebody make a Kiki appreciation thread, she's my favorite cat ever.


----------



## moonchu (Jul 21, 2014)

Ebony Claws said:


> I love all the kitties :>
> Would be alright with Rudy moving in a second town. He's not a dreamie or anything, but he's definitely adorable.
> Somebody make a Kiki appreciation thread, she's my favorite cat ever.



i wouldn't mind if kiki came to live in my town, cept i already have a normal :< i like that she's a black cat.


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 21, 2014)

Kiki is definitely the second best cat imo, she's adorable. <3 I had Rudy and Kiki as starters in the original Chrome, I hope to reunite them soon!


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jul 21, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> Kiki is definitely the second best cat imo, she's adorable. <3 I had Rudy and Kiki as starters in the original Chrome, I hope to reunite them soon!





I have them together in Catlips.Kiki looks like she's perusing Rudy's magazine rack full of Sport's Illustrated swimsuit editions.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jul 21, 2014)

I actually feel like rudy and kid cat would look good together


----------



## Ebony Claws (Jul 21, 2014)

I had Kiki in my original Wild World town. She was my favorite. Never tried to move either. She must have really liked it there!
I would look for her now but her house would look back in the city half of my town.

Kiki and Rudy look pretty cute together~


----------



## moonchu (Jul 21, 2014)

that pingpong set in rudy's house looks really good :O i should give him one next time. 
lolly and rudy get along really great in my town, but you guys are right, kiki and rudy look cute also D: he luhs them normal kitties


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jul 21, 2014)

Kabuki and rudy are buddies but I'd hate to break it since I'm trying to get him out


----------



## Yay Sweets (Jul 21, 2014)

Rudy is sooo cute. Sadly I wouldn't have room for him in my town if I had all my dreamies.  :c


----------



## AidenTheGamer (Jul 22, 2014)

Shipping RudyxKiki


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 22, 2014)

Rudy came over to visit while I was decorating my house o3o


----------



## Rendra (Jul 22, 2014)

My sister has Rudy in her town and because she doesn't really want to do any of the "mayor" type of things, I have to play her game for a while each day. So I talk to each villager a few times each day and Rudy is very nice. If he ever moves out of my sister's town, he will be welcome to move into either of my 2 towns.


----------



## moonchu (Jul 22, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Rudy came over to visit while I was decorating my house o3o



hahah oh typical rudy. i need to upload another screen cap of him.



Rendra said:


> My sister has Rudy in her town and because she doesn't really want to do any of the "mayor" type of things, I have to play her game for a while each day. So I talk to each villager a few times each day and Rudy is very nice. If he ever moves out of my sister's town, he will be welcome to move into either of my 2 towns.



yessss, snatch him up.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jul 24, 2014)

BAMP. I have some pictures i need to post


----------



## moonchu (Jul 24, 2014)

some rudy flavour for your day.



- - - Post Merge - - -

after my elation of him wearing my custom cardigan design, DIANA infected him with her shirt. Q^Q

- - - Post Merge - - -

RIP classy rudy.


----------



## moonchu (Jul 28, 2014)

i'm surprised that rudy isn't more popular. :c


----------



## BitterCoffee (Jul 28, 2014)

I've had him before, he's a very cute kitty;'3


----------



## LunaLight (Jul 28, 2014)

I think Rudy moved in my town in the past from the void. I didn't pay much attention to him because he wasn't my dreamie, but he sure is cute.


----------



## nSound (Feb 22, 2017)

OMG I HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR THIS THREAD!!! I LOVE RUDY! He's basically my MOST favorite villager! (And one of his first.) Unfortunately I dont have pictures of him, so I'll merge it later.  But I love this thread! He's very kind and nice, and my favorite jock too. He's like sterling if you've had him before. Also I usually love the plain designed villagers like him, and also he's based off of Rudolph the Reindeer! So cute! #BESTTHREADEVER.


----------

